# AFTERMARKET CHOKES



## jay-461 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just bought a new Browning Maxus and would like to know if it would pattern better if I bought a set of Trulok chokes.I will pattern it with the chokes that came with it but have read and been told that Trulok woul still beat Browning factory chokes.Is this true?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I just put in an Improved Modified extended choke from Carlson in my new Maxus and it patterns Federal #2 blue box quite nicely.

Edit: My bad, it's a Briley, not a Carlson.


----------



## drh1175 (Sep 19, 2009)

I too am wondering where to start with aftermarket chokes for my Benelli SBE1. I have been shooting the factory choke for years. Would I benefit from an aftermarket choke for waterfowling? What is the difference between the brileys and say a drake Killer? Last question is there any difference between my factory Mod and a Briley mod?


----------



## hattles (Sep 28, 2009)

I believe in patterning your hunting loads with the factory choke(s) first, if your gun came with F/M/IC. If you want extra chokes, stay away from the high priced chokes because Carlson's chokes make every kind imagineable, including waterfowl extended tubes, for around $34 each and even cheaper if you buy two or more. Don't drop the cash for all of the fancy chokes that cost two or three times as much because they don't improve your shooting. You still have to point and shoot the gun.

As for the Maxus, the supplied chokes should be fine.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

hattles said:


> I believe in patterning your hunting loads with the factory choke(s) first, if your gun came with F/M/IC. If you want extra chokes, stay away from the high priced chokes because Carlson's chokes make every kind imagineable, including waterfowl extended tubes, for around $34 each and even cheaper if you buy two or more. Don't drop the cash for all of the fancy chokes that cost two or three times as much because they don't improve your shooting. You still have to point and shoot the gun.
> 
> As for the Maxus, the supplied chokes should be fine.


I patterned my Maxus with the stock Mod and Full and they both patterned blue box 2's really really well. That BackBore deal they do now with their chokes is really nice. I found that the Improved Modified from Carlson tightened it up just a little bit for some of those 40 yd shots.


----------



## hattles (Sep 28, 2009)

drh1175 said:


> I too am wondering where to start with aftermarket chokes for my Benelli SBE1. I have been shooting the factory choke for years. Would I benefit from an aftermarket choke for waterfowling? What is the difference between the brileys and say a drake Killer? Last question is there any difference between my factory Mod and a Briley mod?


The differance is probably about $89 bucks.
I have an original HK/Benelli SBE I bought in 1992 and still shoot the factory chokes.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The first thing I would want to know is what kind of patterns are you getting now and at what range and how you would want to improve it. I do not own a Maxus, but the process is the same for every gun I have owned with removable chokes.

Pattern it with more than just one brand of shell in the size shot you chose. You may find that Win for example or Kent might provide the results you seek vs switching chokes! Since you will be buying shells anyway it might be more effective to do this!

Simply buying a new choke that is suppose to improve your pattern may but only slightly and not enough to warrant the expense!


----------



## duckman954 (Jul 27, 2008)

I recently patterned my new 3 1/2'' Maxus. I wanted to see how the factory chokes did before I dropped the money for an aftermarket. I used Federal Speed Shok 3" #2's 1 1/4oz. I used imp cyl and mod at both 30 and 40 yds. I decided the factory chokes would work fine, even though I really like the LM from Briley. Here is the pattern at 40 yds with the factory mod.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Briley makes most of the factory chokes anyway. The only time I get aftermarket is for target guns and then I'm getting extended ones for easier swapping between stations.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

hattles said:


> I believe in patterning your hunting loads with the factory choke(s) first, if your gun came with F/M/IC. If you want extra chokes, stay away from the high priced chokes because Carlson's chokes make every kind imagineable, including waterfowl extended tubes, for around $34 each and even cheaper if you buy two or more. Don't drop the cash for all of the fancy chokes that cost two or three times as much because they don't improve your shooting. You still have to point and shoot the gun.
> 
> As for the Maxus, the supplied chokes should be fine.


I have a Beretta AL391 Gold Tenkeys 30" sporting gun that uses BC Optima Plus Chokes. They are not overly expensive, about 50 bucks a pop, but After the barrel work Angle Port did, Backbored, Ported, Focusing Cone Lengthened and threaded for BC chokes, this gun patterns "extremely" well will heavy and light loads.

If your looking for a good Barrel / Choke set up, that won't break the bank, consider giving Angle Port a call, they are serious about improving performance on factory barrels at reasonable prices.


----------

